# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Oproep: mannen met de aandoening Vroegtijdige zaadlozing

## Communicatiespecialist

Binnenkort start in Nederland een bewustwordingscampagne rondom vroegtijdige zaadlozing, met als doel het taboe op dit onderwerp te verbreken. Hiervoor ben ik op zoek naar mannen met deze aandoening of partners van deze mannen die hun ervaring (anoniem) willen delen. Interesse? Een privé bericht versturen kan ook.

----------

